# CPU overclocking



## portalman (Jul 30, 2008)

Could somebody explain how to overclock from my bios? I tried using the AMD overdrive, but for whatever reason it says I do not have the 740g chipset even though I have the 740g on my motherboard which is a gigabyte ma74gm-s2. I need to know 1) what ratio to set (2.5-11 in increments of .5) and 2) what voltage to set my CPU to. I have an AMD Athlon x2 2.31ghz processor and I need a slight performance increase until I get my Phenom.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you mean the CPU clock ratio? Other than the "Black Edition" version of the 7750 and 7850, the clock ratio is locked on the Athlon X2.


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Overclocking your CPU through software is never a good idea. Bios is usually easy I think there might be a few "how to" YouTube videos on it. It's a little difficult (for me atleast) to explain on what you need to do exactly.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

theres a guide in the overclocking forum called if your new to overclocking try here for starters.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Turn your bus speeds down and increase the multiplier. Mine was 200mhz at a multiplier of x17 but i turned it down to 180mhz at a multiplier of x22 for a clock speed of 3.9ghz up from 3.4ghz on my quad core.


----------

